# Surf Fishing



## Larry S (Jun 29, 2016)

How has the fishing been in the surf? Any reds yet? Where is sharkchum? did he quit fishing. He always has the best reports. Ones that help! It's that time of year and nothing. No reports from Trinity Bay either.


----------



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

Larry S I sent you a pm


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Larry S said:


> How has the fishing been in the surf? Any reds yet? Where is sharkchum? did he quit fishing. He always has the best reports. Ones that help! It's that time of year and nothing. No reports from Trinity Bay either.


Trinity Bay has been suffering from fresh water.


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

dont know about the surf but trinity and areas by kemah have yeilded me 0 trout. reds and small flounder seem to be in the area though.


----------



## Larry S (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks, been wanting to come and fish but I think I will wait.


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

Where is sharkchum? Banned 
Did he quit fishing. No 
He always has the best reports. He Did 
Ones that help! Yep


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

TOMBOB said:


> Where is sharkchum? Banned
> Did he quit fishing. No
> He always has the best reports. He Did
> Ones that help! Yep


Banned from what? What in the world did he do to get the ax?


----------



## Larry S (Jun 29, 2016)

Maybe he was giving away way too much good information and help.


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

Ive seen people post that sharkchum was banned but thought it was a joke. did he really get banned?!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=66561

sharkchum 
Banned
Send Message User Lists 
Last Activity: Yesterday 07:54 AM


----------



## RRTEX1 (Sep 6, 2018)

I am assuming from this thread

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2649841


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

manwitaplan said:


> Banned from what? What in the world did he do to get the ax?


Banned from what? 2coolfishing
What in the world did he do to get the ax? Promoted something that apparently should no have been promoted. I don't want to get banned, so I can't say what got him the ax.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Try the other site.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah he's on a camping trip.. band camp. 

I think the trip to hit the bulls would be worth the risk right now even with no intell. It's that time of year, and they should be there.


----------

